# Can someone create a simpel PHP table for me? ( 10$ )



## JRMBelgium (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.tm-belgium.info/index.php?action=ladder

That page is basic HTML. I would like it to be PHP so that's more automated. It doesn't have to be integraded in the forum, gonna use an Iframe on the php page just like I am doing now on the HTML page.

Things I want to be able to to:
- Add clans
- Update scores

I don't have the knowlege to do it myself, but I do have the knowledge to know that it's not a lot of work for someone who knows what he's doing.

Please give me a call on skype if you want to help me out.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm not sure than anyone around here is willing to do work for you, but we don't mind helping you to do it yourself.

If there's anything in particular about PHP that you don't understand, or something you don't know how to do, just ask


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jun 14, 2008)

I can understand stuff. For example, if I have code and I want something changed, there is a big chance I can do it myself. But starting from scratch, no way I have the knowledge to do it.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 14, 2008)

If I showed you how to dynamically create a table using PHP, would that help?


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jun 14, 2008)

Someone has already offered to do it for me, for free.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 14, 2008)

cool 

Well, if you ever have a strange desire to find out how to do it yourself just ask


----------

